# "Awesome turtle lighting"



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

What is awesome turtle lighting in your opinion?

Also can you use metal halide lights for turtles, and T-5 flourcsents? *In other words lights for growing coral*


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Omnius said:


> What is awesome turtle lighting in your opinion?
> 
> Also can you use metal halide lights for turtles, and T-5 flourcsents? *In other words lights for growing coral*


What are your intentions?

Some fw lighting (t5)will work if you want to grwo some plants in the water. I wouldnt use mh however since they are very bright and are fairly expensive to replace the bulb. They could work (i would change to fw bulbs) but not ideal or practical.

All you really need is a heat light and a uvb lamp. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I am just wanting information.

I already have proper lighting but at the same time I want to copy what the MN zoo is doing with their turtles, and they had what appeared to be metal halide lights or mercury vapor bulbs. In short I want to ensure I do EVERYTHING right.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It would've been mercury vapour, I'd think. As far as I know metal halides don't give off UVB. Which the turtles need.

I use a combination of flurorescent uvb-producing bulbs and a heat lamp to target a specific basking area. Seems to work out alright in the end.


----------

